# Sunday shopping Nerja



## justgolfing (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, I visit Nerja a few times a year and usually arrive on a Sunday. Always have difficulty finding a supermarket large or small that is open. I know the petrol station on the roundabout between Frigliana and Nerja is always open but very limited stock. Coming over in May. Any local knowledge appreciated.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

It's where I go on Sundays if desperate for any basics when in Nerja,regret I know of nowhere else.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Stop off in Torrox Costa. If you are coming from the motorway A7/E15 go towards the coast and turn right just after Lidl. Head towards Malaga on the coast road and when you see La Plaza Dia on the right turn left towards the sea. There is a mini market open every Sunday until 2 pm. It sells everything and has some of the best vegetables around.


----------



## justgolfing (Feb 1, 2016)

Many thanks Thrax. Will check it out.Cheers


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

thrax said:


> Stop off in Torrox Costa. If you are coming from the motorway A7/E15 go towards the coast and turn right just after Lidl. Head towards Malaga on the coast road and when you see La Plaza Dia on the right turn left towards the sea. There is a mini market open every Sunday until 2 pm. It sells everything and has some of the best vegetables around.


Thank you ,that's really useful to know.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The big supermarket chains are only allowed to open on a limited number of Sundays a year (eight I think) which they usually keep for when there's a public holiday on the Monday, or just before Christmas.

Small local shops are allowed to open Sunday mornings if they sell fresh food like bread.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

justgolfing said:


> Always have difficulty finding a supermarket large or small that is open.


Of course you do - this is Spain where there is still some respect for the niceties of life such as not working on "The day of rest" and where Sunday is considered to be a family day.


----------



## justgolfing (Feb 1, 2016)

Baldilocks,Apologies, I wrongly believed that this forum was to glean and share information and advice for the big and small things that life throws up for people living, wanting to live or travelling through Spain. I didn't need some moral, condescending comment on the rights and wrongs of Spanish Sunday trading laws. A positive reply would have been fab or no reply at all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

justgolfing said:


> Baldilocks,Apologies, I wrongly believed that this forum was to glean and share information and advice for the big and small things that life throws up for people living, wanting to live or travelling through Spain. I didn't need some moral, condescending comment on the rights and wrongs of Spanish Sunday trading laws. A positive reply would have been fab or no reply at all.


Don't apologise - you're right that's what this forum is for.

I'm glad thrax was able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

justgolfing said:


> Baldilocks,Apologies, I wrongly believed that this forum was to glean and share information and advice for the big and small things that life throws up for people living, wanting to live or travelling through Spain. I didn't need some moral, condescending comment on the rights and wrongs of Spanish Sunday trading laws. A positive reply would have been fab or no reply at all.


I was merely pointing out that this is Spain not the USA or Uk where shopping 24/7 is the norm.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> I was merely pointing out that this is Spain not the USA or* Uk where shopping 24/7 is the norm*.


No its not the norm by any means.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I must admit that when we first arrived here we thought no shops open on Sunday was wonderful. But, how many times were we caught out on a Sunday, or on other trading days where the store still follows the practice of siesta. It took a while to get used to it. Back in the UK we could go shopping in Tesco 24/7 no problem (we didn't, I hasten to add). I can understand why people who arrive on Sundays from a 24/7 culture are a bit shocked to find nothing open. When we know of folk who are arriving on a Sunday we ask if we can get a basic food shop in for them so they have enough to survive. Of course, restaurants don't close so it isn't all bad.


----------

